# Need Help - EpiPen



## Partha (Sep 17, 2009)

EpiPen is an auto-injector kit which costs around $100, the HCPCS code for epinephrine is J1070 which has a $2-$3 significantly less than the $100 cost. Does anyone know who to bill EpiPen?


----------



## Partha (Sep 17, 2009)

Partha said:


> EpiPen is an auto-injector kit which costs around $100, the HCPCS code for epinephrine is J1070 which has a $2-$3 significantly less than the $100 cost. Does anyone know who to bill EpiPen?



*Please read J0170 above - thanks!*


----------



## wongdere (Apr 9, 2010)

Try this: http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/publications/epinephrine.shtml

"EpiPen, an auto-injector kit for administration of epinephrine, is the only form of epinephrine adrenalin that should be billed using the Not Otherwise Classified (NOC) code J3490. When submitting claims using NOC J3490, remember to bill only 1 like service in the units field and provide the name of the drug, route of administration and exact dosage in Box 19 of the 1500 claims form or the EMC equivalent narrative field. "


----------

